# I'M DOING LPS AND GUITAR COVERS



## Namba (Sep 4, 2013)

So, guys and gals, here's my channel... http://www.youtube.com/user/ajmac42

I currently have a channel trailer in the works, so hopefully within the next couple of weeks I'll have it finished. Anyway, I'm mostly going to do N64 games and guitar covers. I might do a few PC games, who knows? Anyhow, let me know what you think and what games you think I should play.


----------



## corpse-grinder (Feb 22, 2014)

Pm me if you wanna record http://www.youtube.com/user/corpsegrinder660


----------

